#ubuntu-pk 2011-12-10
<skreanata> anyone here?
<skreanata> hello ubuntu guys is this an active room or not?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-05
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> hey ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hi lubmil!
<RajRajRaj> Dobry
<Kilos> hi lubmilk
<lubmilk> hey kilOS
 * lubmil listens to: Van Halen - Panama
<lubmil> http://imgur.com/a/EaAJf
<pavlushka> lubmil: really, I love Van Halen too
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ja wolę inne zespoły
<ChanSeba> I prefer other teams
<lubmil> led zeppelin, deep purple, black sabbath
<lubmil> uriah heep
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en raczej wolę słuchać starej muzyki
<ChanSeba> rather, I prefer to listen to old music
<pavlushka> lubmil: wow, matched all of them, yay
<lubmil> :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 340. dzień roku: „Wstąp do armii, zwiedzaj świat, spotykaj interesujących ludzi i zabijaj ich. (slogan pacyfistyczny)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 340. dzień roku: ?Wstąp do armii, zwiedzaj świat, spotykaj interesujących ludzi i zabijaj ich. (slogan pacyfistyczny)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 340. day of the year: ?Join the army, explore the world, meet interesting people and kill them. (pacifist slogan)?
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-06
<lubmil> .t
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Tue, 06 Dec 2016 02:19:16 CET
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 341. dzień roku: „Człowiek rodzi się wolny a wszędzie tkwi w kajdanach. (Rousseau)”
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 341. dzień roku: „Człowiek rodzi się wolny a wszędzie tkwi w kajdanach. (Rousseau)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 341. dzień roku: ?Człowiek rodzi się wolny a wszędzie tkwi w kajdanach. (Rousseau)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 341. day of the year: ?Man is born free but everywhere is in the chains. (Rousseau)?
<lubmil> hi ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hey lubmil
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-07
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Thu, 08 Dec 2016 00:02:36 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 343. dzień roku: „Jaka to smutna epoka, w której łatwiej zabija się atomy, niż rozprasza przesądy! (Albert Einstein)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 343. dzień roku: ?Jaka to smutna epoka, w której łatwiej zabija się atomy, niż rozprasza przesądy! (Albert Einstein)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 343. day of the year: ?What a sad era in which the atoms are easier kills than dispels prejudices! (Albert Einstein)?
<lubmil> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15268049_1814426618814449_7198518276670012446_n.jpg?oh=6f217920738d51515dd45a47e2669c70&oe=58B7E6EB
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-08
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-09
<tacod> ._. estoy un poco de impaciente
<Researcher> morning
<Researcher> :)
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: gm
<Researcher> Raj
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> morning bro
<Researcher> how is everyone
<Researcher> how is life
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: its boring
<RajRajRaj> Disappointing
<RajRajRaj> -_-
<RajRajRaj> Brb
<throl> I can see You!
<RajRajRaj> throl: realy?
<throl> i am not talking to you... :D
<throl> and i don`t have to put a hint/nick before cause i know only one person in the room :D
<throl> hi there RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Hello
<throl> Researcher is making coffee ?:P
<RajRajRaj> throl: hmmm
<RajRajRaj> throl: r u troll
<throl> is it someone who use troll? or are you talking about the creature? well, in the end.. i am throl and that`s all :D.
<throl> ah, and Researcher is one of my friends...
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos-> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos-
<lubmil> hi ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hi lubmil
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> if interface config is not in /etc/network/interfaces, where else is it located on 14.04 ?
<Researcher> Haris try locate and find command
<Haris> forgot the word network manager for a bit
<Researcher> try /sbin/ifconfig
<Researcher> and tell me if it works
<Haris> its in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired Connection1
<Haris> that works
<Kilos> hi Researcher Haris
<Researcher> hi Kilos how are you bro
<Researcher> :)
<Haris> hey Kilos
<Kilos> im ok atm ty Researcher
<Researcher> Haris : try cd /etc/network
<Researcher> and do ls
<Researcher> can u see some thing
<Researcher> ?
<Kilos> how are you Researcher
<Researcher> i am fine Miles
<Researcher> today is off so i am here
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> long time no hear hey
<Researcher> too much work load now days
<Kilos> aha
<Researcher> but i join
<Researcher> silently
<Researcher> :)
<Haris> I can see interfaces
<Haris> but its not used
<Kilos> thats life my friend
<Researcher> Haris : what u mean by it is not used ?
<RajRajRaj> Haris:
<Haris> in presence or when NM is enabled the /etc/network/interfaces file is not used
<Haris> in presence of+ .
<Haris> . = ..
<Researcher> Haris how it is possible
<Researcher> NM is the front end for configs saved in /etc/network
<Haris> NM is the newer way of doing the old thing. its replacing the old stuff
<Researcher> Haris you are using Desktop ubuntu, right ?
<Haris> VM
<Haris> yes, most probably
<Researcher> 100%
<Researcher> thats why u see the NM
<Haris> hmm
<Researcher> in command line, we have configs
<Researcher> in command line there is no NM
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> there is configs saved in /etc/network
<Researcher> and some post scripts
<Haris> nmcli
<Researcher> thats also the front end
<Researcher> but it always used the configs in the /etc/network
<Researcher> for example try to change ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<Researcher> and NM will show u the same
<Haris> hmm
<RajRajRaj> Hmmm
<Kilos> hmm...
<Haris> I made changes to /etc/network/interfaces file. How to implement them ?
<Haris> apparently /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't do it
<Researcher> Haris : try this command
<Researcher> service network restart
<Researcher> service networking restart
<Haris> actually I did. And I got disconnected. And I asked guy at remote end to take care of it
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 344. dzień roku: „Co dzień i pod każdym względem czuję się coraz to lepiej. (formuła autoterapii)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 344. dzień roku: ?Co dzień i pod każdym względem czuję się coraz to lepiej. (formuła autoterapii)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 344. day of the year: ?Every day and in every way I feel better. (formula autoterapii)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en autoterapia
<ChanSeba> autoterapia
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en terapia
<ChanSeba> therapy
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en auto terapia
<ChanSeba> auto therapy
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en formuła
<ChanSeba> formula
<lubmil> ChanSeba: chcesz w ryj?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-10
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> hey ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hey lubmil!
<lubmil> !pk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 11 Dec 2016 00:01:36 CET
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 346. dzień roku: „Uprzejmość Anglików wyraża się w ich kłamstwach, uprzejmość Amerykanów wyraża się w mówieniu prawdy. (Bradbury)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 346. dzień roku: ?Uprzejmość Anglików wyraża się w ich kłamstwach, uprzejmość Amerykanów wyraża się w mówieniu prawdy. (Bradbury)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 346. day of the year: ?The politeness of the British is evident in their lies, courtesy of the Americans is expressed in speaking the truth. (Bradbury)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-11
<lubmil> dzień
<RajRajRaj> Hmmm
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hi
<RajRajRaj> Wanna read a truth
<RajRajRaj> ?
<RajRajRaj> Bitter truth
<Kilos> about what?
<RajRajRaj> Lifw
<RajRajRaj> Life
<Kilos> yes ill read it
<RajRajRaj> 20:09:23 <rajrajraj> https://www.quora.com/In-what-year-does-Kali-Yuga-end?srid=2v1A&share=49983c3e
<Kilos> oh life sucks and then you die
<RajRajRaj> No kidding
<Kilos> when is Kali Yuga
<Kilos> seems like right now but im past 50 long ago
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: kaliyug started 5500 years ago
<RajRajRaj> Things got predicted 5000 years ago
<Kilos> ok so im doing ok then
<RajRajRaj> How
<Kilos> im long past 50
<Kilos> prediction 10
<RajRajRaj> Ok. So wont you want happy days for rest of your life
<Kilos> yes and i will have then as soon as i have had my heart fixed and go back to OZ
<Kilos> to be with my beloved
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: people have lived for more than 100
<RajRajRaj> 50 is average
<Kilos> so im doing ok then
<RajRajRaj> A lot of people now die at 60
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im 65
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: you are just beyond average
<Kilos> and want to spend next 30 years with my beloved
<RajRajRaj> I hope you doit happily
<Kilos> ty my friend
<RajRajRaj> Coz cruel use of technology is currently our enemy
<Kilos> ours was a union of souls 30 years ago
<RajRajRaj> Good for you
<RajRajRaj> I m 25
<Kilos> before we even met we knew that the right person was in the same building
<RajRajRaj> I have face almost all production
<Kilos> whew you have a long way to go still
<RajRajRaj> I don't even wish to live longer than 50
<Kilos> when you have a true love you dont want to leave her behind
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: true hearts are always connected
<RajRajRaj> But
<RajRajRaj> True love will be diamond from now on
<RajRajRaj> You dig but no guarantee that you find it
<Kilos> meaning?
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> im very lucky
<RajRajRaj> Yes you are
<Kilos> we found it 30 years ago and then let youthfull arrogance and pride break it up
<Kilos> but the love stayed even when apart
<Kilos> im very lucky
<Kilos> you must look after yourself young man
#ubuntu-pk 2017-12-10
<throl> buh! Researcher-
<throl> u here?
